# Working in Fort Wayne, IN.



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody from or near here?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Stop out at the parts express show this Saturday! Only 2 hrs from you!... maybe less!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Stop out at the parts express show this Saturday! Only 2 hrs from you!... maybe less!


I'll be there, leaving Friday night.

FREE HOT DOGS, I'M IN!!!


----------

